# NCEES #110



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem asks for the magnitude of the current in phase C. The total apparent power S is equal to SQRT(3)*[SIZE=12pt]V[/SIZE][SIZE=8pt]LL[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]I[/SIZE][SIZE=8pt]L[/SIZE]. But because only the magnitude of the current in phase C is to be determined, [SIZE=12pt]I[/SIZE][SIZE=8pt]L[/SIZE] = [SIZE=12pt]S[/SIZE] / [SIZE=12pt]V[/SIZE][SIZE=8pt]LL[/SIZE]. Is that explanation correct?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 14, 2010)

Total apparent power for a balanced 3-phase load is sqrt(3)*VLLILine*. The load described in problem 110 is a single phase load connected Line-to-Line. For a single phase, S=VI*.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Total apparent power for a balanced 3-phase load is sqrt(3)*VLLILine*. The load described in problem 110 is a single phase load connected Line-to-Line. For a single phase, S=VI*.


Great, thank you for the clarification Flyer_PE.


----------

